

State of Illinois Bans Arial Font (1999) - quakkels
http://my.execpc.com/~gdkohler/mace/ILBansArial.html

======
daveslash
I am Comic Sans, and I approve this message.
[http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-
asshole](http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-asshole)

------
juliangoldsmith
Great to hear. I was always confusing them with the state of IIIinois.

------
tbirdz
Check the date on this one folks, before you formulate your response.

~~~
1morewebdev
for the busy: 1999

~~~
Someone
Time of year also can be lIIuminating.

